# Non resident tag



## P-NUT (May 17, 2009)

Here's a question... Can a nonresident use a landowner tag of they are hunting on their parents land? The parents (The landowners) are residents. Just a question that came up at deer camp.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

The answer would be no, a non resident child can not hunt on their Ohio residents parents land without a license and permit. If the parents and the kid were all residing in another state and all lived togther they all could hunt the land they own in Ohio without license or permits
_

"*Ohio resident landowners, spouses, and their children *are not required to have a hunting license, fur taker permit, eithersex deer permit, antlerless deer permit, spring or fall turkey permit, or Ohio Wetlands Habitat Stamp when hunting or trapping on land they own."



"*A nonresident landowner, and the spouse and children living with the landowner*, may hunt on that property without a license, either-sex deer permit, antlerless deer permit, spring or fall turkey permit, Ohio Wetlands Habitat Stamp, or fur taker permit *if the nonresident’s home state allows residents of Ohio owning property in the nonresident’s home state, and the spouse and children living with the Ohio property owner, to hunt without a license, deer permit, spring or fall turkey permit, wetlands habitat stamp, or fur taker permit."*_


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

No


----------



## P-NUT (May 17, 2009)

Called the odnr for clarification as there were some gray areas to me. Seems that as long as the landowner is a reaident, their nonresident children can still use a landowner tag.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

P-NUT said:


> Called the odnr for clarification as there were some gray areas to me. Seems that as long as the landowner is a reaident, their nonresident children can still use a landowner tag.


Dude he just gave you the answer above...its a big fat NO...no gray area at all...pretty cut and dry...this pertains to ohio...this question comes up every deer season...been answered numerous times...and if you really think about it and understand it, it makes complete sense...I'm guessing in your case that law has already been broken anyway...


----------



## M R DUCKS (Feb 20, 2010)

easy shad rap.....he just said *he talked to a wildlife officer!* What else would you like him to do.......There in IS the problem....INTERPRETATION of a law/rule.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

M R DUCKS said:


> easy shad rap.....he just said *he talked to a wildlife officer!* What else would you like him to do.......There in IS the problem....INTERPRETATION of a law/rule.


He said he called the ODNR...doesnt necessarily mean he spoke with an officer...and even then it doesnt mean the officer knows what he is talking about...coulda been a rookie...he was given the answer straight out of the book beforehand...no officer that knows what he is doing is gonna say theres 'gray areas' there...thats what led me to believe there was more to this than just a question that came up around deer camp...just my personal opinion...I've been wrong before...not saying he, himself, broke the law...it happens...interpretation isn't a viable excuse in court anyway...after all, I might be a wildlife officer...landowner tags are one of the biggest things taken advantage of...


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Dark Black and Bright white, no grey

Answer is still No to the question asked


----------



## P-NUT (May 17, 2009)

Called odnr again and spoke with a different person. As long as parents are full time residents, nonresident children still fall under Ohio's definition as a child of the landowner and are exempt from having to buy a license. So who is right? The state of ohio or contributes to ogf? And no. No laws have been broken.


----------



## M R DUCKS (Feb 20, 2010)

sorry, missed the someone at ODNR and don't know why/how came up with WL Officer


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

P-NUT said:


> Called odnr again and spoke with a different person. As long as parents are full time residents, nonresident children still fall under Ohio's definition as a child of the landowner and are exempt from having to buy a license. So who is right? The state of ohio or contributes to ogf? And no. No laws have been broken.


That's easy...the contributes to OGF are correct...its sad that even the people, whoever these people are, don't know the laws at the DNR...maybe they are misunderstanding your question???..the answer is NO...you can't do it...but go ahead and do it.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Lundy said:


> The answer would be no, a non resident child can not hunt on their Ohio residents parents land without a license and permit. If the parents and the kid were all residing in another state and all lived togther they all could hunt the land they own in Ohio without license or permits
> _
> 
> 
> ...


This is a reciprocity agreement. The lynch pin of the agreement is "*children living with the landowner*". Doesn't seem to be the case here, so no go!


----------



## P-NUT (May 17, 2009)

The reciprocity agreement is for nonresident landowners. Not for resident landowners with children that are nonresidents. That is the question here... Resident landowner with nonresident children. Can anyone show where it definitively says in writing that the child of a resident landowner must also be s resident?


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

It would fall under if you're not a resident (living out of state for more than 6 months) you need a license and tag to hunt in ohio...it doesnt break it down any further than that and it doesn't state it any different under using a landowners tag...therefore it would fall back under 'anyone living out of state for more than 6 months' and it clearly states that...you need a license and tag.


----------



## P-NUT (May 17, 2009)

Except for where it says Resident landowners, spouse, and children....
No where does it say that said children of a resident landowner must also be a resident.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

P-NUT said:


> Except for where it says Resident landowners, spouse, and children....
> No where does it say that said children of a resident landowner must also be a resident.


You're either a resident of the state or you arent...thats it...and if you aren't, you need a license and tag...and it clearly states that...it says no different under landowners...it still uses the word resident and non resident...and it defines what a resident and a non resident is...you're pretty much answering your own question...theres no loophole there but you can keep looking.
A resident landowner, a resident spouse, or resident children...thats what it's saying...you're reading it wrong...it doesnt say a resident land owner AND(key word here) their spouse and chidren...all 3 have to be residents...I'm out of this conversation...like talking to a wall...lol.
It's no different than saying something like this....members shad rap, P-nut and ezbite...we're all members...resident landowner, spouse, and children...its referring to them all as residents.


----------



## red95gtcoupe (Nov 16, 2014)

I have contacted ODW about this same question when I lived out of state and would send an email each year to confirm there were no changes. When hunting I made sure to have a copy of the correspondence on me. 

Per ODW, children of a landowner are exempt from purchasing a license, regardless of residency, as long as the parent that owns land is a resident. If the child co-owns the land with the parent, then the child must be an Ohio resident to be exempt from purchasing a license.

The wording in the ORC differs from the hunting reg book:

ORC 1533.10C
_A resident of this state who owns lands in the state and the owner's children of any age and grandchildren under eighteen years of age may hunt on the lands without a hunting license._
_
ORC 1533.11A6_
An owner who is a resident of this state or an owner who is exempt from obtaining a hunting license under section 1533.10 of the Revised Code and the children of the owner of lands in this state may hunt deer or wild turkey thereon without a deer or wild turkey permit.


----------



## P-NUT (May 17, 2009)

Thank you.


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

Key word here; Children, are you under age or are you an adult. Think that's the fine line..


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

.......


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Can someone please pass the popcorn............


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

FISHIN 2 said:


> Key word here; Children, are you under age or are you an adult. Think that's the fine line..


Yeah they may as well just say 'kids'.


----------



## P-NUT (May 17, 2009)

The ohio revised code states children of any age. Still does not stipulate that children must be residents of ohio.

I like my popcorn with extra butter please.


----------



## Saugernut (Apr 22, 2013)

Get it in writing from a supervisor don't take anyone's word for it (here or there) have something to cya


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

P-NUT said:


> The ohio revised code states children of any age. Still does not stipulate that children must be residents of ohio.
> 
> I like my popcorn with extra butter please.


Hmmm, that's a point! Children are children no matter their age. It's only for grandchildren when age gets mentioned. 

This is much like my Mom loved to remind me when I was in my 50's! I was still her baby no matter how old I was!


----------



## P-NUT (May 17, 2009)

Saugernut said:


> Get it in writing from a supervisor don't take anyone's word for it (here or there) have something to cya


Good idea to get it writing. We all have to remember that the regulation booklet is "Just a summary." We need to find things we are unsure of in the Ohio revised code, or get it in writing from odnr.

And buckeyebowman, I'm in my late 40's and my mom will still refer to me as her baby boy!


----------

